# How to calculate the kcals/cup



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I know someone posted a formula to calculate the amount of kcals/cup in dog food, but I can't seem to find the thread. 

Can anyone help? 

Thanks!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Sometimes it's on the side of the bag or on the company's website, but if not you take how many calories are in the bag and divide by the number of cups in the bag.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

The bag doesn't list the calories at all. 

Someone had posted a formula that you could use to calculate based on the protein, carbs etc.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> The bag doesn't list the calories at all.
> 
> Someone had posted a formula that you could use to calculate based on the protein, carbs etc.


Does the bag or their website give you kcal/kg? Weight instead of volume. If yes then you can use 120g for 1 cup. 120g is 0.12kg, that should be all you need. Cup calculations are always a little iffy. Stay with kilograms and grams if you do energy comparisons etc. 1kg = 2.2lbs

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/5419-confused-about-measuring-cups-dog-food.html
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/5378-all-you-math-whizs.html


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I just contacted the company and they emailed me back with the info.


----------

